# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i Ndienjave

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*23 Prill, Ringjallje*

Me e bukura eshte, kur pas shume goditjesh e lufterash fatale, une kam ate fuqi qe te ngritem si sfinks mbi germadhat e asaj qe mund te quhet jeta ime.

Ahh kenaqesia e fluturimit...

----------


## katana

kam gjetur te nishane te tjera te reja. dje ne banje ne nje nga ato momentet qe sheh veten nga jasht me kureshtjen e nje zbuluesi gjeta ca nishane. akoma te vegjel dhe te padukshem po jane aty, dhe nuk kan nderment te zhduken vecse te nxihen. u hutova nga zbulimi sa harrova ti bashkoj. dua te di sec mund te vizatoj mbi trupin tim duke lidhur nishanet njeri me tjetrin. figura simetrike?

----------


## drini_në_TR

*23 Prill, 2003*

Mëndja jonë ka nevoj gjithnjë të shqetësohet. 
Përdhunimi është të shqetësohesh për të vërtetën
Nagativiteti vjen kur ne shqetësohemi për mendimet tona të humbura në imagjinatën tonë.
Nëse at'herë ne do të shqetësohemi për të vërtetën hyjnore, ne do të fillojmë natyrshëm të kthehemi në shtegun e pozitivitetit dhe mirësisë.

drini.

post script: sot gjeta ku ndodhesh "MATRIX", nuk ishte në forum, por në kokën time. Tani mund të them me plotë goj se e kam shkatarruar "MATRIX-in" që më kish pushtuar... ndodhi sepse forumi më ëmbësoj aq shumë saqë ky ëmbësim u thye menjëherë nga e vërteta. Fati e kish shkruar se një Matrix nuk mund të jetoj për shumë kohë gjallë, vetëm me një përjashtim: nëse as në forum nuk ndihesh mirë...

----------


## YllBote

23 prill

ne kete dite jam ndare me te dashurin time prandaj ndihem shume e zhgenjyer , e merzitur, dhe shume e acaruar nga nervat !

----------


## Io_e_Te

24 prill

Me mungon
Me mungon
...dhe perseri me mungon :i ngrysur:

----------


## Agim Doçi

Nga pas të erdha një jetë të tërë
dhe do të ndjek deri m'at anë!...
Mungesa është një Det i Gjërë...?!
por Fshehja - është një natë pa...hanë!

Gimi

----------


## forever

ku jane faqet e tjera? ulerijjjjjjjjj e zhgenjyer ..qe te ecesh perpara duhet te shohesh edhe mbrapa, mos mos ma fshini te kaluaren ditelindje nuk do te thote ringjallje..
ju dua edhe e dermuar, prape ju dua

po ti se di c'eshte nata pa hane'
se une perbri te isha drite dhe hije 
ne shpirt te gjith' nje drite e kane,
pra fjalen "mungese" te lutem, shpirt, fshije...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*24 Prill, shkelqim*

"Sa here e degjoj eren..
nga largesite me del ti.
Kujtimet mbulojne mendjen,
rrenqethem ne vetmi..
me duket te shoh ty.

Buzeqeshjen tend, dhe zerin tend
mua mi sjell era
Shikimin tend, buzet e tua..
mi shndrrit pranvera..
me ec ngadale o neper qiell..
sikur t'ishe Zane..

emrin tend e degjoj ne qiell,
me duket te shoh ty..."

----------


## forever

iluzione..iluzione....

po e verteta? 

hahahahhaha, nuk e dua fare as te verteten..........per cfare..

----------


## Io_e_Te

26 prill

sa e kam pritur ate zilen e telefonit...dhe perseri...heshtje!

----------


## Io_e_Te

27 prill

Do doja te isha ne shtepi :i ngrysur:  sonte me teper se kurre...

----------


## Io_e_Te

as hyn as nuk del nga jeta ime...
cte bej me ty dhe me veten? :i ngrysur: 

28 prill

----------


## Flava

Qenkam pak si e lodhur, ndoshta ngaqe kam fjetur ca si shum sot..NUk jam sh. e merzitur por as shum e gezuar..Cdogje normale,as ngjitje as zbritje...

----------


## katana

Daddy didn't give attention,  to the fact that mommy didn't care.
My jaw left hurting. Ooh, dropped wide open.
Just like the day, Oh, like the day I heard.

----------


## LediAA

28, Prill 2003

... Sot s'jam dhe aq ne forme me dhemb koka !!!

----------


## drini_në_TR

27 Prill,

Sot ndihem mirë, por s'e di pse, thjeshtë ndihem i gëzuar. 

Thjeshtë!

drini.

----------


## Io_e_Te

E lodhur, e pergjumur, e merzitur pa pike qejfi per jeten...
mbase e ka fajin shiu i sotshem...ose...s'e di...

28 prill

----------


## Shiu

28-29 prill 2003 (edhe një mesnatë)
----------------------------------------------
më vërtiten mendimet
herë andej 
herë këndej
athua në mes është ekuilibri?
dyshoj...

----------


## drini_në_TR

28 Prill, 2003

Sot bleva paketën e parë Malboro Lights për vitin 2003. Hang on there, just reach out and touch faith drini. Thashë të kisha edhe një herë praninë e një paqete në xhep, sa me mbyt pak mushkritë. 

Po mësoj që ta lëshoj vetën edhe më shumë në tunelin e  vetëm që të nxjerrë jashtë situatave. Çdo gjë është një endek, veçse një tunel ka, kalon midis ferrit. Dantja e tha shumë mirë, j'u desh të takonte Luçiferin para se të shkonte në purgator... atë po bëj edhe unë, ose mundohem. E ndjej se ndihem më mirë kur e marrë më pranë pjesën e vetvetes time që është e keqë, që është negative... veçse prej saj mund të jem unë... veçse me anë të negativitetit tim mund të bëhem pozitiv...

drini.

----------


## |-|e|\|a

kisha kohe pa pare gjak njeriu te derdhej, 
e akoma me shume kohë që bè mbi gjaqe bëja,
e pardje kur i teri u gulçua mbi mua me presionin e ngutshmerise,
mendova se do me zinte gjaku, 
por 
perposh me zune betimet,
thone qe hyn ne gjynah kur shkel ( a kapercen) pllakeza gjaku, qofshin te fresketa ( me ere gjaku) apo te mpiksura (si pelte),
nuk di kush gjynahe do jene triumfatore; 
ato te kapercimeve te gjaqeve apo ato te ndenjes ne vend numero te betimeve?

.................

kushdo qofshin di te them qe vesa e shiut ishte mpleksur aq pazgjidhshmerisht me pluhurin e rruges sa fiaskoja kishte marre licensen ate buze-mbremje... e patjeter qe sfondit te tragjedise i nevojitej nje kokore pa koke e perplasur pas betonit.....

----------

